# excessive pooping in the bath?



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello Hedgie fans, 

Question, recently adopted a 1 year old hedgie that was neglected so maybe this has something to do with it....

Sheldons over weight so I've been letting him swim in a few inches of water in the bathtub Supervised of couse which he seems to like a lot. However he seems to hold in all his poo's for the day and goes like crazy once his cute little bum touches the water. He goes over a peroid of like 5 min and the water temp is lukewarm and the poos look healthy.

Is he ok or should I be worried?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

The warm water relaxes the anus its fairly common for a hedgie to "let lose" in warm water


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks TWCOGAR  Guess Ill get me a fishtank net to make things easier. He's my first Hedgie you see  -Meg


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Also be sure even for the sake of exercise you don't overdo it on the water exposure it can dry out you hedgie's skin and make them very uncomfortable. an Aveeno Oatmeal Bath will help dry skin in combination with a drop or so of flax seed oils after bath time on the skin to reduce dry skin.  If you haven't yet post some pictures to share of you new family member ^.^


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

shortnerdy said:


> Thanks TWCOGAR  Guess Ill get me a fishtank net to make things easier. He's my first Hedgie you see  -Meg


If you bathe in the sink like I do, I just let the water go down the drain after I take Sonic out. ThenI pull the plug back up so I can easily clean the poop with a paper towel. Much easier then a fish net!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

leaveittoweaver said:


> shortnerdy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks TWCOGAR  Guess Ill get me a fishtank net to make things easier. He's my first Hedgie you see  -Meg
> ...


Bathtub is more for excercise lil fatso needs to lose some weight and not enough room in the sink for him os swim


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

shortnerdy said:


> leaveittoweaver said:
> 
> 
> > shortnerdy said:
> ...


Just curious since you say he is over weight is he unable to ball up properly? if he is he may be where he should be hedgehogs can vary greatly in overall size/weight even in their own family. How many grams does you hedgie weigh?


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

> Just curious since you say he is over weight is he unable to ball up properly? if he is he may be where he should be hedgehogs can vary greatly in overall size/weight even in their own family. How many grams does you hedgie weigh?


I haven't taken him to the vet yet, will as soon as i find one in my area and hst is in. He needs his nails done too so long I doubt his old mummy ever did them and he's not tame enough for me to yet.

He feels a lot heavier then the 1.5ish pounds I read he should be and his little "lovehandles" squash out the bottom when he walks. He seems good at curling in a ball. He spends most of his time like that  But I'm working on it! Please keep the advise/suggestions coming I kept gerbals and hammys for years but he's my first Hedgie.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Obesity as I under stand it in a hedgehog varies get a postal scale you can get these at many office retails and weigh her in grams if you hedgie is able to ball completely she is not over weight potentially, some are just larger then others just ensure the food you feed her is lower in fat. Also how often are these swim sessions? hedgies get irritated by dry skin which multiple baths can cause easily.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

I let him swim saturday *needed to he pooped all over himself and his carrier on the way home* then let him swim sunday.

Had no idea about the skin thing till yesterday evening, Ill keep it off for the time being. Don't want to hurt him


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

If you get a hedgie safe wheel that is the best way to help lose weight along with low fat content food. Swimming is proven to help, but I would say when needed do aveeno oatmeal baths they moisturize the skin, but even then should not be done in excess. Don't feel bad you were doing what you felt is right for you hedgehog and are trying to learn which means you hedgie is in good hands


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Does he have a wheel? Hedgies without wheels get bored and obese quickly.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Pardon my typing in advance on this post: coming from my blackberry and have a popping puffing hedgie on my chest. 

I'm going to get the storm wheel from this site but right now I feel the vet visit takes priotiyu. Got him loads of toys. Dollarstore hard plastic teething rings some little balls *big enough so that he doesn't choke and paper tubes. 

I have a ball too but rayther not use that unles.I musyt. I really wanna get him to the vets firsy tho, and holy ouch I can't wait untill my hands get used to the quills!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

You don't need to take him to the vet to be weighed, you can buy a kitchen scale to weight him.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Money spent on a scare better gone to the vet to weigh, check and clip his nails 

After a 45 min bonding session I attempted to pik up Sheldon barehanded and I did it! We made eye contact and I swear he smiled as if "yay mommy you did it!" In all honesty he twice rolled off my tummy onto my bed so I had no choice but to catch him bare handed, maybe he was training me?

*warm smile* horray progress!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

I won't dispute the vet part but you should be weighing your hedgie daily around the same time to monitor any abnormal weight gain or loss this is another vital resource to identifying issues with a hedgie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I can understand that sometimes you have to get things for them in increments. Personally, unless you think there's something wrong with him, I would spend my money on getting the wheel first. Then either the scale or vet visit. It is important to get him to the vet to get checked out, but honestly, the initial visits to my vet were less than useful. They wouldn't let her touch them & she still charged. She wouldn't even clip their nails. :roll: 
It's good to wait a little bit before you take them to the vet anyway, so they are starting to feel more at home & comfortable with you. 
I would say, if you have to save up some money every month for your hedgie, let's say $30, (& you already have a cage & food), you should buy a wheel, then vet visit, then scale, then put the $30 away every month in order to save for a future vet visit. 
My thinking is that a hedgie without a wheel can't be happy & can't be as healthy as a hedgie with a wheel. Other than good food, it's the single best thing you can do for your hedige. Unless they are sick. Then there's no question. 

Let me know everyone, if I'm misguided in my thinking!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I cant wait to see pictures of this little guy, I do have to agree that a happy hedgie is a hedgie with a wheel though, the CSBW is about 30 with the shipping & everything.. but i can understand also that you want to save for the vet first maybe. It sounds like he may not be over weight actually, but maybe a bit chubby? I know that hedgehogs can vary in size and sometimes they can get big but still be healthy. Hope the vet visit goes well!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Morning Hedgie friends,

I do agree about the wheel. I just want to find a vet that will clip his nails as I menmtioned they look prettyscary so long thay are curling under O_O But the wheel is a top priority believe me. 

More progress: Managed to hold him lots again today, he seems to be rolling off my tummy onto my bed so I have to pick him up bare handed and its working 

I don't think he was anoiting on me per se as his mouth wasn't foamy but he seemed to be drooling on my hands a bit. Taking this as a good sign.

All the pix on my blackberry so far are like 1300x1000 too big for here but reset my settings so future pix will be small enough  can't wait to show him off here


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Yay for him getting used to you! 

Since he likes his baths so much, have you tried to clip his nails in the bath? Works like a charm with Misha - a few inches of warm water to wash off the poopy boots, and he can't curl into a ball... I just gently pick up foot by foot and clip, and though he doesn't like it, he can't curl up and pop in the water, so he lets me do it. Maybe try that and let us know how it goes?

Oh and, I got a scale recently at Canadian Tire and it was $12. Just one of those little rectangular electronic ones. I thought a scale would be a good $30, so this surprised me, but it's excellent and works perfectly. 

Can't wait to see pictures and updates of Sheldon!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Oooooo Moothecow what a great suggestion! Ill try the bath nail clip thing in the bath maybe tonight. Thank you! Also CT eh? If my rent and groceries don't eat my phone bill Ill check it out, I have a CT near me 

Will try and get some good pix tonight, thank you all for your support!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

moothecow said:


> Yay for him getting used to you!
> 
> Since he likes his baths so much, have you tried to clip his nails in the bath? Works like a charm with Misha - a few inches of warm water to wash off the poopy boots, and he can't curl into a ball... I just gently pick up foot by foot and clip, and though he doesn't like it, he can't curl up and pop in the water, so he lets me do it. Maybe try that and let us know how it goes?
> 
> ...


Wow what a great suggestion! Ill have to try that. Thanks  will let you know how it goes. Will a lot check out CT for that scale.

Posted a couple pix in the fun stuff section  let me know what you think


----------

